# A few pics of my newest addition!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I will soon be getting a male reverse pinto and wanted to share a few pics from the breeder,here's a link to my facebook;
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 130&ref=mf


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhh he is soo soo cute!!! >_< 
He won the hedgie lottery by being picked up by you Larry hehe.
Born with a silver spoon... unlimited hedgie wheeling fun for him! lol
He could get a cool new ride whenever he **** feels like it
The little tiny spot of dark quills peeking out is so adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks kurai18 :lol: I can't wait to get him here  but I still have to wait 4 more wks :!:


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

He's very cute, Larry! And congratz to you and him! He's very lucky


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Amy1024 said:


> He's very cute, Larry! And congratz to you and him! He's very lucky


Thanks Amy  he is coming from up your way Worcester, MA.


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is adorable! I love his one little pinto spot!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! He is just precious! Should I leave tonight or wait until morning? Not that I would ever consider anything unsavory Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long will it take before Larry knows he is missing-oh thats right-he doesn't have this angel yet-a new plot.....................................!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> Wow! He is just precious! Should I leave tonight or wait until morning? Not that I would ever consider anything unsavory Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long will it take before Larry knows he is missing-oh thats right-he doesn't have this angel yet-a new plot.....................................!!!!


Thanks Shetland  Have not seen you on here much lately,hope your doing well


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shetland said:


> Wow! He is just precious! Should I leave tonight or wait until morning? Not that I would ever consider anything unsavory Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long will it take before Larry knows he is missing-oh thats right-he doesn't have this angel yet-a new plot.....................................!!!!


Here you go again Shetland. You know I have dibs on him already and I will get there first. My cats are all ready to distract Larry's dogs while I ah 'visit' with the baby.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is super cute!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, how handsome! It's my dream to own a reverse pinto someday.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

He's adorable  Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

cynthb said:


> He's adorable  Have you decided on a name yet?


No not yet,I think i'm going to wait and see how his personality is 1st


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

He's a very handsome little boy!!  

Totally jealous!!! I wish there were breeders in my area, the only colour I've ever seen besides algerian chocolate is just plain pinto and the only place people can get those is at the pet store for $160...definitely would not pay that for a pet store hedgie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> He's a very handsome little boy!!
> 
> Totally jealous!!! I wish there were breeders in my area, the only colour I've ever seen besides algerian chocolate is just plain pinto and the only place people can get those is at the pet store for $160...definitely would not pay that for a pet store hedgie!


Counting airfare and everything will be costing me $495usd  :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

LarryT said:


> SnufflePuff said:
> 
> 
> > He's a very handsome little boy!!
> ...


Wow! I'm sure the little guy will be worth it though!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable, you have some of the most beautiful hedgies in your herd


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> He's adorable, you have some of the most beautiful hedgies in your herd


Thank You :mrgreen:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I won't tell you what it cost me to pick up my 5 hedgies from Deneen. Three days driving each way, fuel, missing work...meals...time...LOL but they're worth every penny


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

He looks amazing! congratz on your new little one


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

psst, your albino has some black grease spots on his back. Might wanna clean that up. :mrgreen: 

Congrats on the new little guy!


----------

